# Coffee Obsession (add to your reading list)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A new coffee book has hit the stores in the US and is now available in the UK too.

Written by Anette Moldvaer of Square Mile Coffee Roasters, Coffee Obsession is available on Amazon

From the 'free look' samples it is worth a read and covers many topics the budding barista could wish to understand

At £12 or less (use the link above to compare prices) for a new book this won't break the bank either - leaving you some change to buy more beans and put some of the recipes to the test

Please do leave a review once you have purchased and read the book too


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I will have a look for this in the morning at wh smiths in the airport


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not likely to be on the shelves just yet. New release hot off the press.

Also at an airport tomorrow so will keep an eye out too - just in case


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Not likely to be on the shelves just yet. New release hot off the press.
> 
> Also at an airport tomorrow so will keep an eye out too - just in case


Ive noticed in the past that wh smiths at the airport seem to stock books a few weeks earlier than general release dates.hope they have this one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> Ive noticed in the past that wh smiths at the airport seem to stock books a few weeks earlier than general release dates.hope they have this one


As they are not strictly in the "uk",they can sell what are called airport trade editions.

Often you will find pb earlier too


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for highlighting this Glenn - looks well worth reading - and I'll happily pass on a view about when I have.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a review of it: http://sprudge.com/coffee-obsession-book-square-mile-coffee-anette-moldvaer.html

Not sure that I'd buy it though. I really do not need another 100 Coffee Recipes!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> Here's a review of it: http://sprudge.com/coffee-obsession-book-square-mile-coffee-anette-moldvaer.html
> 
> Not sure that I'd buy it though. I really do not need another 100 Coffee Recipes!


 I agree about the recipes but to be fair the review on Sprudge isn't really a review - just a notice that the book is published and very generally what to expect from it. I have ordered it out of interest and trusting that there will be something different in it as well as ground(s) (no pun intended, at least until I read my message back) covered in other books.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Am currently reading a couple of coffee related books that I received for my birthday last week, but I am always up for something new, so ill keep an eye out for this one.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks interesting.

Another one added to the long list of things to buy/read.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

This could be my first coffee related book purchase. Think I'll give it a go.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone's got this?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have ordered it - awaiting delivery.

Amazon aren't listing it as available - so ignore link above.

Got it for £10.50 delivered from:

http://www.bookdepository.com/book/9781409354680?redirected=true&viewCountry=UK&selectCurrency=GBP&gclid=Cj0KEQjw6deeBRCswoauquC8haUBEiQAdq5zh-vOKhy17Uue4hsCCVLLZasC_eV06ETcoxJvDBckhdwaAr1M8P8HAQ


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm asking as I got one from Amazon and just returned it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Why did you return it?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Too basic for my liking, really generic information, just didn't have enough detail in the brewing methods section.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dsc said:


> Too basic for my liking, really generic information, just didn't have enough detail in the brewing methods section.


Scott Rao's 'Everything But Espresso' is pretty detailed for brewed coffee making including information regarding extraction yields etc.

Blue Bottle Craft of Coffee is also pretty good and fairly detailed in respect of method but doesn't have Rao's approach to measuring extraction with a refractometer.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Indeed, I think Rao's book is the most useful out of pretty much everything out there.


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Written by Anette Moldvaer of Square Mile Coffee Roasters, Coffee Obsession is available on Amazon


Are the guys at Square Mile competing against each other? James Hoffmann has a book out soon too: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1770854703/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

